

Full Justification: pdfLaTeX vs. LaTeX - gnosis
http://texblog.net/latex-archive/layout/pdflatex-microtype/

======
imurray
The title means "justifaction" as in typographic alignment, rather than a full
treatment of the differences between using pdfLaTeX and LaTeX. I was initially
disappointed, but just tried adding

    
    
      \usepackage{microtype}
    

to a document. Neat! Try it.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I agree, neat! - I just tried it also on the book I am writing.

